# <option> Werte aussherhalb von Value auslesen



## xthetronx (29. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne bei

<option value="DE">Deutschland</option>

auch "Hier ist Inhalt" auslesen und nicht nur was im value steht.

Habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich im value einen Ländercode stehen habe, also z.B. "DE", im Anzeigefeld dann "Deutschland".

Ich brauche aber beide Angaben in der DB.
Das value auslesen ist kein Problem, aber mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt, nun "Deutschland" auszulesen.
Klar könnte ich das zusammen in den value schreiben, aber ich habe ein Script mit 130 Ländern und die möchte ich ungern alle einzeln editieren  

Hat da von euch einer einen Tip, oder vielleicht einen Link, wo ich ein vorgefertigtes <select> in diesem Stile mit 
<option value="DE,Deutschland">Deutschland</option>

bekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank

Torsten


----------



## Fabian H (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

dazu gibt es neben der Eigenschaft _value_ noch _text_.

Beispiel:

```
oOpt = window.document.forms['Formular'].elements['Drop'];
oOpt = oOpt.options[oOpt.selectedIndex];

window.alert('Value: ' + oOpt.value + '\nText: ' + oOpt.text);
```


----------



## xthetronx (29. April 2004)

Hallo Fabian,

vielen Dank für den Tip, aber anscheinend mache ich noch irgendwas falsch.
Im Moment bekomme ich immer den Hinweis, dass oOpt nicht definiert ist.

Im Javascript steht das:

```
function wechsel(){
	oOpt = window.document.forms["Frm"].elements["SB_Land"];
	window.alert('Value: ' + oOpt[oOp.selectedIndex].value + '\nText: ' + oOpt[oOpt.selectedIndex].text);
}
und innerhalb der Form

<select name="SB_Land" onChange="javascript:wechsel()">
<option value="DE">Deutschland</option>
</select>
```

Was mache ich da jetzt falsch?

Danke 

Torsten


----------



## Fabian H (29. April 2004)

Hallo,


```
window.alert('Value: ' + oOpt[oOp.selectedIndex].value[...]
```
Hier hast du _oOp_ statt _oOpt_ (also das `t') vergessen.

Ps: Ich hab vorhin den Code noch ein bisschen verbessert, mein Beitrag ist auch editiert.


----------



## xthetronx (29. April 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe Fabian.

Jetzt funktioniert es perfekt. Da freut sich meine DB ;-)
Der Schreibfehler hätte mir auch auffallen müssen, aber im Moment raucht mir vor anderen Programmierproblemen zu sehr der Kopf, das ich das glatt übersehen habe.

Gruß

Torsten


----------

